# Buyers salt spreader control box



## AllSeasonLawn (Dec 11, 2008)

I am hooking up a Buyers salt spreader control box in my truck and I am not sure what the prong in the back with a little black circle around it goes to. I have 12v. from battery and wire going back to spreader harness and I have a ground wire coming off the screw on the bottom. I need some help on where this hooks to. thanxussmileyflag


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

I am looking at the install inst. it says to attach under vehicle bumper.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe this will work


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

It's to put a fuse on it..usually an inline fuse (usually 15 amp) ..that's what i did


----------

